# Sebaceous (Fatty)cyst has burst. What is best to do?



## dozzie (11 January 2009)

As per title. (I think it is called a sebaceous cyst. The vets have never been concerned about them. )
My dog has had a fatty cyst burst, It is clearing up on slowly its own but wondering whether I should get some anti biotics for her. Or what can i put on it? She cant lick it but the other dog can.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 January 2009)

I don't really know, but I looked quickly in a book or two and it seems to depend on what came out? If whatever came was mixed with blood you maybe/probably should have a vet look at it. If it smelled anything/badly then also ask your vet because then there might be need of anti biotics. Your saying it's clearing up slowly, is there some sort of "hole" left or is it that it doesn't seem to come anymore whatever came? 

If it more resembled what could come out of a pimple, then I might not do anything but clean it, I'd probably use my boiled water with salt-solution, you can buy it on pharmacies in Sweden because people doesn't realise they can do it at home. 
Boil 1 litre of water with with 1 tablespoon of salt and let it cool down before using it. 

Since I'm the worrying sort of owner I probably wouldn't want my other dogs to try and clean it, but whether that is really necessary or not I don't know. As said I'm not really sure on whether my advices are correct, but I also know that boiled water+ salt-solution is very safe to use in a lot of situations. 


from Sweden.


----------



## CAYLA (12 January 2009)

As FLH, suggests.....if it looks raw, sore, red, or smelly, and not healing, then I would get them checked, if it's just whitish puss, I would bathe and keep clean, but I would not let the others lick at it, it will only take longer to heal, and they will keep it moist all the time, with all the licking.

My mam used to have a shepherd, that had a huge cyst on her back.......she used to squeeze it....loads of white thick puss would Ooze out.......she used to pack it with a cream, antibiotic properties, and to keep it clean, after batheing cannot remember it, I used the same for my horse, when he had a gaping hole in his jaw 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, it worked fab, and healed in no time, I will ask her, there is none at my work, but different vets stock different meds/potions


----------



## dozzie (12 January 2009)

Thanks. I have tried salt water but it encourages the other dog to lick at it.

There has been some blood coming out with the pus so probably best to see the vet.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 January 2009)

Hope everything goes well at the vet.  Maybe you need to use one of those things that prevents a dog to lick it's wounds on your other dog.


----------



## dozzie (12 January 2009)

Do you mean one of those funnel things?

LOL!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Last time he had to wear one of those he went totally berserk and I had to remove it before he completely trashed the house 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















 Bearing in mind he was to be kept quiet whilst stitches healed it was a complete non-starter. He is a bit of a nervous dog and will even run away from me if i am wearing a hat! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




60kg of mastiff bolting round the house is not good! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Every time the collar hit something he shot of again!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 January 2009)

Oops, that can't have been funny. 

Was it a see-through plastic or one of the "white" ones? I've had one dog that was completely different with a see-through. If it turns out to be something that needs treatment, you really need to find something that stops him from licking the other dog. Just in case, if you consider a muzzle there seems to be a lot to choose from now, not a sale's site but on page 22 http://www.kruuse.com/upload/files/KRUUSE-UK/2007/Catalogues/BUSTER.pdf there's a BUSTER Plastic Dog Muzzle, Schnauzer short nose muzzle type. Or a sale site http://www.morrco.com/dogmuzzles1.html with lots of different ones.


----------

